# Abmahnung an Amazon: Kontensperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren ist kundenfeindlich



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Abmahnung an Amazon: Kontensperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren ist kundenfeindlich*

					Die Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen hat Amazon abgemahnt. Der Vorwurf: Das Sperren von Kundenkonten wegen zu hoher Retouren sei kundenfeindlich. Amazon kann nun auf die Abmahnung reagieren oder die vorgegebene Antwortzeit verstreichen lassen. Dann würden Gerichte entscheiden, aber es gibt keine gesetzliche Regelung.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Abmahnung an Amazon: Kontensperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren ist kundenfeindlich*


----------



## ich111 (29. Januar 2014)

Blödsinn: Wenn Kunden das schamlos ausnutzen haben die nichts anderes verdient


----------



## BoMbY (29. Januar 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Blödsinn: Wenn Kunden das schamlos ausnutzen haben die nichts anderes verdient


 
Ja, aber was ist denn "schamlos", und was nicht? Genau um die Klärung dieser Frage geht es hier.


----------



## ich111 (29. Januar 2014)

Das Beispiel bei Hardware: Bestellen, Übertakten und wenn man damit nicht zufrieden ist geht die Graka oder CPU zurück


----------



## Fielskill (29. Januar 2014)

Ich würde einfach mal sagen, wer mehr als 25 % zurückschickt, beginnend mit dem 6. Artikel, hat pech.


----------



## Voigt (29. Januar 2014)

Auch ich finde es in Ordnung was Amazon da macht, das Kundenkonto ist weiterhin ein zweiseitiger Vertrag, und der kann zu jeder Zeit von beiden Seiten gekündigt werden (Account selber schließen, oder Amazon sperrt ihn). Wenn Amazon nun merkt, der sendet uns 50% der Sachen zurück, und wir bleiben immer auf den Versandkosten sitzen, und müssen uns mit Retoureware rumplagen, dürfen die doch ruhig wirtschaftlich denken und in solchen Fällen den Account sperren. Solange da keine Willkür herrscht ist das alles in Ordnung.


----------



## KonterSchock (29. Januar 2014)

Ich111 
CPUs kann man nach öffnen der Packung nicht mehr zurück geben.


----------



## ich111 (29. Januar 2014)

Einzige Ausnahme wäre Kleidung, aber da verstehe ich eh nicht wie man das online kaufen kann. Ich kaufe mir da auch eigentlich nur Dinge, wo ich mir fast zu 100% sicher bin, dass sie mir passen oder ich das sonst nirgends erhalte


----------



## Master-Thomas (29. Januar 2014)

Also wenn ich manche Bewertungen oderr Leserbriefe lese wundert mich das Verhalten von Amazon nicht. Man muss sich das mal vorstellen Tausende Pakete die zurückkommen, meist zahlt der Händler auch noch die Retoure, aufgemacht teilweise fehlt etwas- CD, Bedienungsanleitung, Adapter nur Kleinigkeiten vieleicht auch nichts, als neu kann man es nicht mehr verkaufen..... wer zahlts... kann nur einer sein WIR! Wenn man 10 Artikel bestellt und 9 wieder zurück schickt ist man eine Zumutung. Ich habe keine Lust X% mehr zu zahlen für diese dickfälligen Arschgeigen! Wenn man mal was zurückschicken kann  ist das auch anständig vom Händler was manche Schamlos ausnutzen. Man versaut sich das immer selbst!


----------



## Yellowbear (29. Januar 2014)

Natürlich kann ich die Maßnahme von Amazon nachvollziehen, aber ich sehe es immer gern,  wenn Verbraucherrechte gestärkt werden. Egal worum es sich handelt,  das passiert eh viel zu selten.


----------



## True Monkey (29. Januar 2014)

> CPUs kann man nach öffnen der Packung nicht mehr zurück geben.


 
 Humbug 
 Man kann alles wieder zurückschicken.

 einzigst wenn man etwas beschädigt hat kann die retour abgelehnt werden bzw werden die kosten einem dafür auferlegt 

 Topic

 Kuntenkontensperrung ist reiner Selbstschutz 
 Verursacht ein Kunde mehr kosten wie das er einbringt ist er nicht mehr tragbar .......ohne Gewinn funzt kein Unternehmen 

 Viel schlimmer finde ich Blacklists
 Also die Liste wo ich nachschauen kann ob der neue Kunde schon woanders gesperrt ist und ich danach entscheide ob ich mit ihm schaffen will oder nicht


----------



## Cyrus10000 (29. Januar 2014)

Ich finde die Sperrungen bei übermäßiger Retournierung immer noch richtig, denn ich habe einfach keine Lust, dass ich am Ende für solche I...... mehr bezahlen soll.

Man kann sich sicherlich mal vertun und auch zahl ich gern das Porto + einen Zuschlag, falls ich mich geirrt habe/mir etwas doch nicht so gefällt (nicht für Falschlieferungen/beschädigte Artikel!), aber am Ende kaufe ich deutlich mehr ein als ich zurück sende und so sollte es sein.


----------



## Zsinj (29. Januar 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Blödsinn: Wenn Kunden das schamlos ausnutzen haben die nichts anderes verdient


Ich habe nichts dagegen wenn Kunden die das schamlos ausnutzen ausgesperrt werden. 
Allerdings wäre mehr Transparenz wünschenswert.


----------



## matt.berger (29. Januar 2014)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Natürlich kann ich die Maßnahme von Amazon nachvollziehen, aber ich sehe es immer gern,  wenn Verbraucherrechte gestärkt werden. Egal worum es sich handelt,  das passiert eh viel zu selten.


 
Ja aber was willst du mit solchen Menschen machen, die dir die Sachen ständig zurückschicken und so hohe Versandkosten verursachen. Ich meine man sollte Amazon diesen Schritt schon zugestehen. Der Konzern will ja noch immer verkaufen und somit sowieso nur die extremsten Rücksender sperren.


----------



## hanfi104 (29. Januar 2014)

Wenn der Verkäufer keine Willenserklärung abgeben will gibts eben kein Vertrag, mehr ist das nicht. Kein Grund für ein sinnnloses Eingreifen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (29. Januar 2014)

Ein Versandhändler wie Amazon kann ja noch gut mit einer gewissen Anzahl von Retouren umgehen und geht nicht gleich pleite deswegen. Aber gerade für kleinere Shops kann sowas schon zum Problem werden. Deswegen halte Ich es auch für nachvollziehbar, wenn solche Kunden irgendwann mal ausgesperrt werden.

Für solche Fälle würde Ich mir eine klare Regelung wünschen. Es muss unter folgenden Voraussetzungen möglich sein:

- Der betreffende Kunde muss über sein Verhalten informiert werden und soll, ähnlich wie ihm Arbeitsrecht, eine Abmahnung erhalten, wenn er auffällig oft Waren zurück schickt.
- Diese Quote sollte bei 50% der bestellten Produkte beginnen und nur für Produkte gelten, die weder einen Defekt noch einen Mangel aufweisen. Sprich Fälle von Garantie und Gewährleistung sollen nicht zählen.
- Schwarze Listen sind verboten
- Sollte ein Kunde nach einer Abmahnung immer noch häufig Waren zurück schicken, kann er lebenslänglich gesperrt werden.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. Januar 2014)

Amazon hat natürlich das recht dies zu tun, sie sollen dies auch tun, nicht nur weil es wirtschaftlich ist, sondern weil ein anderer Kunde (wie Ich oder DU !) der das selbe bestellt schon benutze Ware bekommen kann, das ich persönlich gar nicht mag.
Wenn das ganze verhältnismäßig von statten geht, habe ich nichts dagegen was Amazon macht, ich habe noch von niemanden gehört das er von Amazon gesperrt wurde, trifft sicher nur eine Minderheit die dies ausnutzt.
Ich glaube eher das dieses Amazon Bashing hier zu weit getrieben wird, wenn man sich einmal auf jemanden Bekannten eingeschossen hat macht man dort weiter, weil es Werbewirksamer für deren Sache ist.


----------



## Oberst Klink (29. Januar 2014)

Ja, schließlich sperren auch andere Shops solche Kunden aus. Mit gutem Recht, wie Ich finde.


----------



## Zsinj (29. Januar 2014)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Für solche Fälle würde Ich mir eine klare Regelung wünschen. Es muss unter folgenden Voraussetzungen möglich sein:
> 
> - Der betreffende Kunde muss über sein Verhalten informiert werden und soll, ähnlich wie ihm Arbeitsrecht, eine Abmahnung erhalten, wenn er auffällig oft Waren zurück schickt.
> - Diese Quote sollte bei 50% der bestellten Produkte beginnen und nur für Produkte gelten, die weder einen Defekt noch einen Mangel aufweisen. Sprich Fälle von Garantie und Gewährleistung sollen nicht zählen.
> ...


Das ist es ja was Fehlt. Eine klare Regelung wäre mehr als nur wünschenswert. Dies sollte in den AGBs geregelt sein und der Kunde sollte im den Einstellungen sehen wo er steht und ob ggf. etwas zu unrecht als Retoure verbucht wurde. 

Allerdings finde ich deine 50% als Retoureobergrenze viel zu hoch. Da würden auch schon 10% mehr als genügen.
Wichtig ist vor allem volle Transparenz und damit auch die korrekte Verbuchung.


----------



## Lotto (29. Januar 2014)

Also ich kann das Verhalten von amazon absolut verstehen.

Ich selbst bestelle bis auf Schuhe und Nahrungsmittel/Haushaltsmittel alles online (und selbst da hab ich schon 2 Paar Sportschuhe gekauft, die übrigens gepasst haben). Bisher hab ich noch nie was zurückgeschickt, auch keine Bekleidung.
Man muss sich bei amazon nur mal einige Rezensionen angucken. Da schreibt eine Frau X ne Rezension über fünf verschiedene Digitalkamera (alle bestätigter "Kauf"), alle fast im selben Zeitraum. Oder ein Herr X über 3 Tablets (alle bestätigter "Kauf"). Was man ahnt wird dann in den Kommentaren und Antworten zu diesen Rezensionen Gewissheit: oh Wunder man kann leider keine Aussage mehr zu den Geräten machen, weil man diese nicht mehr besitzt (bis auf die Rosine die man sich herausgepickt hat natürlich). Weiter geht aus diesen Rezensionen hervor das die bestellte Ware ausgiebig getestet und verglichen wurde, also dann auch mal außer Haus ein paar Tage Vergleichsfotos schiessen etc.
Super Sache! Die Ware geht dann zurück wird aufbereitet. Handbuch, Verpackung in den Müll, ersetzt durch neue (weil DAS merkt ja der nächste Kunde sonst) und dann noch das Gerät schon sauber machen. Ist für mich dann aber trotzdem keine NEUWARE mehr. Wenn ich was kaufe erwarte ich neue Ware! Wer glaubt, dass die Retourware nur bei den Warehouse-Deals landet, glaubt wahrscheinlich auch an den Weihnachtsmann. Dort wird doch nur die Ware verkauft die offensichtlich schon gebraucht ist, wo man es eben nicht mehr verheimlichen kann.

Noch schlimmer daran ist, dass diese Leute (und es werden immer mehr) dann mit der Zeit ihr Verhalten als etwas ganz normales ansehen und dies bei jedem Händler, egal welche Größe, abziehen. Der kleine Fachhändler, der nebenbei online verkauft, kann es sich aber nicht leisten 50% der Ware gebraucht zurück zu erhalten.

Mir ist schon letzten Dezember fast die Kinnlade runtergefallen, als ich Abends nach Feierabend ein Paket aus dem Postamt abgeholt habe (Packstation war voll -.-). Eine Stunde angestanden, 25 Leute vor mir, 10 davon Frauen mit nem Zalando-Retour-Karton.


----------



## Murdoch (29. Januar 2014)

Die sind doch nicht die einzigen. 

Ich muss sagen... Dass wird schon die richtigen treffen. 

Es gibt immer welche die saß exzessiv ausnutzen. 

Ich muss sagen, mir ist sowas noch nie passiert. Vielleicht mache ich mir auch vor dem Kauf Gedanken und manche Sachen wie zb Schuhe kaufe ich nur wenn ich die schon mal hatte und weiß dass die passen.


----------



## BertB (29. Januar 2014)

wenn ich auch hier im forum les: einen monitor nach dem anderen bestellt, immer irgendwas nicht gepasst, "bild zu blau" und so, 
"27zoll full hd doch zu pixelig für die größe", aber so was vorher mal irgendwo in natura anzuschauen ist na klar unmöglich
und die leute finden das auch noch normal
oder einer frägt, was für ne maus empfehlenswert sei, und kriegt den rat, er solle halt mal 2-3 bestellen und dann die beste behalten, oder grad alle zurückschicken

also bestellen, und man weiß, mehr als die hälfte geht sicher zurück, klar dass man als händler so jemand nicht mehr als kunde will
und keiner kann die zwingen an jeden zu verkaufen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2014)

Generell ist es eine unschöne Sache aber wie sollen sich solche Unternehmen gegen die Spaß Besteller wehren. Ist ja immer so das Minderheiten dem ehrlichen Kunden die Tour versauen. Ich denke auch nicht das man an den retournierten Mengen festmachen kann sondern eher an bestimmten Artikeln. Die werden bestimmt sogar eine Hitliste haben mit Artikeln die den höchsten Bumerang Effekt haben


----------



## Decrypter (29. Januar 2014)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Natürlich kann ich die Maßnahme von Amazon nachvollziehen, aber ich sehe es immer gern,  wenn Verbraucherrechte gestärkt werden. Egal worum es sich handelt,  das passiert eh viel zu selten.



Wer solche "Verbraucherrechte" aber ausnutzt, indem man mehrere hochpreisige Artikel bestellt, dann zu Hause diese alle erstmal ausgiebig prüft und gegeneinander vergleicht, um sich letztendlich nur für Produkt zu entscheiden, welches am besten gefällt und den den ganzen anderen Kram wieder zurück schickt, der gehört eindeutig aus dem Verkehr gezogen !

Denn alles was Retour kommt, ist keine Neuware mehr. Der Händler bleibt auf den Versandkosten sitzen und muß weitere Abschläge hinnehmen, weil die Ware nicht mehr als Neuware verkauft werden kann. Mir wird jedesmal wieder übel, wenn man in diversen Foren so ließt, bestell dir doch Dies und Das Online bei .... und wenn es nicht gefällt oder bei dir auch nicht funktioniert, dann schickst es halt wieder zurück.

Wenn schon teure Artikel Online kaufen, dann informiert und vergleicht man vorher. Möglichkeiten dazu gibt es im Netz zu Hauf. Aber doch nicht auf Kosten der Online Händler. Hier gehört völlig zu Recht ein Riegel vorgeschoben !


----------



## RuhigeHand (29. Januar 2014)

Ich finde es nett wie User hier für Amazon Partei ergreifen. A. Der Verbraucherzentrale geht's nicht grundsätzlich um die Kontensperrung sondern um die Art wie das von Amazon kommuniziert wird B. Die Telekom macht so was ähnliches, Poweruser sollen mehr zahlen damit es für die anderen nicht teurer wird und alle regen sich auf.


----------



## 0madmexx0 (29. Januar 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> oder einer frägt, was für ne maus empfehlenswert sei, und kriegt den rat, er solle halt mal 2-3 bestellen und dann die beste behalten, oder grad alle zurückschicken  also bestellen, und man weiß, mehr als die hälfte geht sicher zurück, klar dass man als händler so jemand nicht mehr als kunde will und keiner kann die zwingen an jeden zu verkaufen



Ist mir selbst mal passiert als ich eine Bluetooth Maus für mein Laptop bestellte. Originalverpackung war offensichtlich schon mal geöffnet und an den Teflon Füßen sah man deutliche Spuren....
Das Massenweise bestellt wird und dann einfach zurück geschickt wird weil sich die Leute VOR dem Kauf nicht richtig über das Produkt informieren wollen ist leider gang und gäbe und im Endeffekt zahlts dann der Kunde.
Ich finde diese Maßnahme von Amazon nicht übertrieben andernfalls wärs schnell vorbei mit den tollen Preisen über den Versandhandel.


----------



## BertB (29. Januar 2014)

das recht auf rückgabe innerhalb 14 tage bei bestellung bei "nicht gefallen" ohne weitere begründung ist sehr verbraucherfreundlich und begrüßenswert,
wird diese aber massiv ausgenutzt, dann funktioniert das konzept "onlinehändler" auf dauer so nicht
wenn alle pech haben könnt irgendwann sogar das gesetz kassiert werden


----------



## jamie (29. Januar 2014)

Prinzipiell finde ich Amazons Vorgehen nicht so schlimm. Wenn Leute das ausnutzen, geht das zu Lasten der anderen Kunden, also ist eine Regulierung nicht soo schlecht. Klar ist es etwas undurchsichtig aber feste Grenzen würden Einzelfälle nicht berücksichtigen, weshalb das Sperren nach eigenem Ermessen nicht die schlechteste Möglichkeit ist.

Edit: 





RuhigeHand schrieb:


> Die Telekom macht so was ähnliches, Poweruser sollen mehr zahlen damit es für die anderen nicht teurer wird und alle regen sich auf.


 
Alter! Der Versuch hinkt nicht mal mehr, der kriecht bestenfalls noch!
Auf einer Seite (Telekom) haben wir die, die das nutzen, wofür sie z.Z. gemäß Vertrag bezahlen. Das "Poweruser"-Gebrabbel ist ja nur ein Vorwand um den Preis insgesamt zu erhöhen.
Auf der anderen Seite haben wir Leute, die Produkte testen, also ein Recht missbrauchen aber NICHTS zahlen, sondern den anderen Kunden somit zur Last fallen! Also Leistung genießen ohne dafür zu bezahlen.


----------



## RuhigeHand (29. Januar 2014)

Aber genau darum geht es doch, Amazon veröffentlicht keine Modalitäten ab denen eine Sperrung droht, daher ist es Willkür. Die Telekom hat wenigsten die Bedingungen vorgegeben und soweit ich das weiß keine Recht verletzt. Nicht falsch verstehen ich bin auch der Meinung das, das Ausnutzen einer moralischen Unklarheit nicht richtig ist, aber ich denke das sollte die Rechtsabteilung von Amazon durchaus hinbekommen, allerdings ist die aktuelle Durchführung, wir sperren mit dieser Begründung dein Konto bei uns, wohl nicht rechtskonform.


----------



## Freakless08 (29. Januar 2014)

RuhigeHand schrieb:


> B. Die Telekom macht so was ähnliches, Poweruser sollen mehr zahlen damit es für die anderen nicht teurer wird und alle regen sich auf.


Klar. Wenn zu viele Bits innerhalb 14 Tage zurückgesendet wird bleibt die Telekom auf den Versandkosten sitzen  Zudem müssen in Afrika immer mehr Kinder 1er und 0er aus den Bergen abbauen um für genügend Bitanzahl zu sorgen.
Lass dich nicht von dem Laden verarschen. Der Telekom geht es nur darum die Preise zu erhöhen.... nebenbei weigern die sich die Netze auszubauen. Es geht hier um mehr Gewinn (nicht Umsatz).
Das ist mit Amazon garnicht zu vergleichen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2014)

RuhigeHand schrieb:


> Aber genau darum geht es doch, Amazon veröffentlicht keine Modalitäten ab denen eine Sperrung droht, daher ist es Willkür. Die Telekom hat wenigsten die Bedingungen vorgegeben und soweit ich das weiß keine Recht verletzt. Nicht falsch verstehen ich bin auch der Meinung das, das Ausnutzen einer moralischen Unklarheit nicht richtig ist, aber ich denke das sollte die Rechtsabteilung von Amazon durchaus hinbekommen, allerdings ist die aktuelle Durchführung, wir sperren mit dieser Begründung dein Konto bei uns, wohl nicht rechtskonform.



Warum sollte ich eine Vorlage liefern ab wann jemanden etwas droht? Da hätten die schädlichen Kunden ja die Möglichkeit sich an die Grenze heranzutasten. Wo sollte man eine Grenze setzen, bei Summe x, zurück gesandte Ware Y oder wie etwas zurück kommt? Oder ev. die Häufigkeit in einem bestimmten Zeitraum?


----------



## Verminaard (29. Januar 2014)

Was soll denn Amazon veroeffentlichen?  Damit Wuerde Amazon doch eine hintertuer aufmachen. Wenn ich genau weiß innerhalb welcher Parameter ich agieren darf, werd ich das doch ausnutzen. Selbst wenn es verwerflich ist, aber ich halte mich an die agb's und kann im Falle einer Sperrung gegen Amazon vorgehen.

Wie erfindungsreich Menschen sein koennen wenn es um den individuellen Vorteil geht sieht man an zahllosen Beispielen im Alltag.

So weiß keiner nach welchen Kriterien onlinehaendler sperren und kann dem nicht gezielt entgegenwirken und trotzdem am Limit Unfug treiben.

Auch Blacklists sehe ich nicht als weiter tragisch. Ich verhalte mich jedem gegenueber fair. Wir Verbraucher erstellen bewertungsportale, geben Kommentare ueber onlinehaendler ab etc etc. Wieso darf ein haendler nicht wissen mit wem er evtl geschaefte macht. 

Wuerde es keine assozialen arschloecher geben die diese Systeme ausnutzen, waere so eine Diskussion nicht notwendig.

Ich habe es so satt das immer die Allgemeinheit wegen weniger, die immer ueber die straenge schlagen, draufzahlen oder mit unannehmlihckeiten leben muessen.

Ich kann mich an genau die gleiche Diskussion auf cb erinnern wo ein User damit geprahlt hat mehrere Amazon Accounts zu nutzen, meherere ebay Accounts um Auktionen zu pushen zu verwenden und er wurde das System so weit ausnutzen wie es geht. Wer es nicht macht ist selbst schuld.....


Dieses rueckgaberecht wird immer schoen persoenlich interpretiert. Dabei soll es nur den Nachteil ausgleichen, den man bei onlinehaendlern gegenueber dem laden um die ecke nicht hat.
Mehrtaegiges ausgiebiges nutzen, uebertakten, etc etc gehoert sicher nicht dazu.

Ich bekomm jedes mal einen Hals wenn empfohlen wird: bestell dir halt drei kopfhoerer und behalte den den du magst oder schick alle zurueuck. Bestell halt verschiedene Monitore und Grafikkarten blablalba. Aber dann am lautesten schreien wenn ein nicht jungfraeuliches Produkt geliefert wird.

Bei kopfhoerer, und wahrscheinlich anderen Produkten, geht es soweit, das die Seriennummern der schon getesteten teile in einschlaegigen Foren ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## Gast20140625 (29. Januar 2014)

BoMbY schrieb:


> Ja, aber was ist denn "schamlos", und was nicht? Genau um die Klärung dieser Frage geht es hier.


 Na, ich bestelle mir 5 Grafikkarten, übertakte alle was geht und behalt nur die beste.
Oder ich bestelle mir ein Hochzeitskleid oder so was und schick es nach gebrauch zurück. Missbrauche das Rückgaberecht also als 0€-Mietservice.
Oder wenn man 5 verschiedene Artikel bestellt, obwohl man von vorne herein vor hat höchstens einen zu behalten.

Das ist unverschämtes Ausnutzen und geht im Endeffekt zu Lasten der anderen Kunden. 





RuhigeHand schrieb:


> Ich finde es nett wie User hier für Amazon  Partei ergreifen. A. Der Verbraucherzentrale geht's nicht grundsätzlich  um die Kontensperrung sondern um die Art wie das von Amazon kommuniziert  wird B. Die Telekom macht so was ähnliches, Poweruser sollen mehr  zahlen damit es für die anderen nicht teurer wird und alle regen sich  auf.


 Das ist was *komplett anderes*.
Die Telekom will mir nicht das geben, was ich bezahlt hab. Wenn sie es zum vereintbarten Preis nicht liefern können, dann sollen sie eben weniger versprechen.
Außerdem kostet Traffic nichts. 
(Ja ja, die Infrastruktur kostet was, aber die ist immer da. Und wenn sie nicht stark genug ist um 50k für alle angeschlossenen zu liefern, dann darf man den Leuten entweder keinen 50k Anschluss verkaufen (in der Hoffnung, dass sie ihn eh nicht nutzen und falls sie das tatsächlich doch tun wollen drosseln, also ihnen nicht das geben, was sie bezahlt haben) oder man darf nicht so viele Leute anschließen.)

Versand und Mitarbeiter, die das ganze auspacken und begutachten aber schon. Vom Wertverlust ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## ich111 (29. Januar 2014)

Wenn Amzon die Kriterien offenlegt dann werden solche Leute wohl schauen, dass sie knapp unterhalb bleiben. 

Und verkaufen müssen die dir auch nichts und die Preise auf der Website sind auch nur invitatio ad offerendum, man selbst macht also mit dem klick auf Kaufen Amazon ein Angebot, dass sie annehmen *können!*


----------



## True Monkey (29. Januar 2014)

Ist eigentlich niemanden aufgefallen das ich das Kriterium zum sperren schon gepostet habe ? 
 ok ...erwähnen sollte ich vllt noch das man anfangs noch eine Schonfrist hat bzw man abwartet wie sich die Geschäftsbeziehung so entwickelt.

 @ verminaart

 blacklists halt ich nach wie vor für verwerflich.
 bsp : Kunde A hat mit Händler X ein prob da sein Board das er dreimal eingeschickt hat immer noch defekt ist oder der Händler den Kunde im regen stehen läßt.
 Der Kunde ist sauer und geht den Händler massiv an 
 Der wiederrum denkt sich ....du kannst mich mal dir zeig ich wo der Hammer hängt

 schwupps ab auf die blacklist und der Kunde hat ab da ein prob 

 nicht so prall


----------



## Verminaard (30. Januar 2014)

Haendler koennen genauso schlimm agieren und alles ausnutzen.
Istnauch nicht richtig.
Eine Blacklist Wuerde aber Sinn machen, wrnn man das von rhalten des betreffenden auch nachweisen kann.
So koennen faelle wie du beschrieben hast eigentlich im Zaum gehalten werden.

Wir Kunden tauschen uns ja auch aus uebder das Verhalten der haendler. Ueber den Wahrheitsgehalt der Schilderungen ist aber oft schwrr zu urteilen, da man fast immer nur die Sicht des Kunden kennt ohne wirklich alle Einzelheiten genannt zu bekommen.


----------



## Master451 (30. Januar 2014)

Eigentlich kann ich am Verhalten Amazons nichts wirklich schlimmes feststellen... Amazon hat sowieso schon recht kundenfreundliche Bedingungen, Kostenloser Versand, 30 Tage Rückgaberecht (glaub ich) und die Retouren gehen auch recht unkompliziert. Auch in Sachen Gewährleistung habe ich eig. nur gutes bis jetzt zu berichten, hoffe das bleibt so...
Wer das schamlos ausnützt und sagen wir mal für ne Party nen TV, Beamer, Soundanlage oder sowas bestellt und die Sachen dann nach Partyende einfach zurückschickt, der hat es eigentlich nicht anders verdient... Wenn man wirklich etwas zur Auswahl bestellt, dann passt man doch auf, dass man die Sachen nicht beschädigt, Kleidung verdreckt oder sowas... Das müsste doch eigentlich selbstverständlich sein, dass man Artikel die man noch nicht sicher kaufen will und testweise bestellt hat, nicht beschädigt und die ganzen Verpackungen, Sachen etc. aufhebt. Ich denke mal, Amazon weiß schon, wen sie sperren, das werden dann eher die Testuser sein, die 5 Tablets/Monitore/Mäuse/Lautsprecher bestellen und dann 4 oder gar alle 5 benutzt zurückschicken, am Besten noch mit Gebrauchsspuren... Immerhin hat Amazon als Händler immer noch das Recht zu entscheiden, mit wem es Geschäfte machen will und mit wem nicht. Kleidung und Schuhe müssen nun mal anprobiert werden, und da ist es besser 1 mal 5 Sachen zu bestellen und 4 mit einer Rücksendung in unversehrtem Zustand zurückzuschicken, als immer jeweils eins zu bestellen und zurückzusenden. Da würde Amazon vermutlich wenig dagegen haben
Was vielleicht unglücklich ist, ist das man die Leute vor der Sperrung vielleicht ein Mal verwarnen sollte, damit die Sperrung nicht so unerwartet passiert. Das ist vielleicht minimal kundenfeindlich, aber mehr auch nicht.
Es wurde ja von Amazon schon ein Statement abgegeben, dass man v.A. die Leute mit einem für Haushalte untypischen Retourverhalten sperrt, die genauen Kriterien sollten nicht offengelegt werden, eine Warnung würde reichen (und wird bestimmt auch kommen)


----------



## Freakless08 (30. Januar 2014)

Nicht zu vergessen sind auch Blogger und Forenuser die sich die Sachen zusenden lassen, (aktuelle Fotoapparate, Grafikkarten, Handys etc.) diese Testen und Benchmarks laufen lassen (muss noch nichtmal übertakten sein) und nach dem Onlinestellen des Tests wieder zurücksenden und immer so weitermachen.
Oder Kameras für den Urlaub. Sobald der Urlaub rum ist wird die Kamera zurückgesendet (die Urlaubsfotos natürlich vorher am PC gesichert)


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. Januar 2014)

Ich stehe da auch voll hinter Amazon. Gibt genug asoziales Pack, die die 14 Tage RücknahmePLFICHT der Onlinehändler schamlos ausnutzen, und ihre "Gratisware" in einigen Fällen sogar dreisterweise für ihre Reviewchannels auf Youtube hernehmen ... und für so ein Schmarotzerpack will ich nicht mitzahlen, nur damit bei Amazon die Kalkulation nachher aufgeht. Die Bannwellle ist vollkommen gerechtfertigt, von aberhunderten Bestellungen dort musste ich erst 3 zurück senden, davon zweimal wegen ofensichtlicher Mängel.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (30. Januar 2014)

Ja-.....es gibt auch bei Youtube etliche Unboxing Videos von Monitoren, den geschätzte 16 jährige nebst frisch gelieferten amazon Karton nett in die Kamera halten und Klicks /Abos generieren wollen. Daneben stehen dann weitere amazon Kartons mit anderen Monitoren.
Wohl ziemlich sicher, das die nicht alle behalten werden...

Tja und wegen derlei Spxxxxx, die man gelegentlich auch in Foren wie diesen rausgelesen werden kann, werden  fortan die Daumenschrauben angezogen werden dürfen..Früher nannte man soetwas asozial oder dissozial.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (30. Januar 2014)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Gibt genug asoziales Pack,



Was ist Asozial???
Was ist Sozial???
Was ist Normal???

Ich wäre dafür, das bei Gewährleitungen/Garantieabwicklungen der Händler für die Kosten zu sorgen hat.

Und bei Nichtgefallen oder der Gleichen der Empfänger, genauso hat er Sorge zu tragen das es Sorgsam und Vollständig zurückgeschickt wird, sollte es nicht so sein, das die Differenz einbehalten wird, oder das sein Kundenkonto damit belastet wird.

Das Problem ist einfach, das Menschen solche Erleichterungen schamlos ausnutzen, und ich wäre auch dafür das die dafür gebannt werden, ausserdem wäre ein Feature angebracht das dem Benutzer anzeigt wie viel schon durch Missfallen Retoure ging.


----------



## KonterSchock (30. Januar 2014)

CPUs kann man nach öffnen nicht zurückgeben.  Sobald der Siegel gebrochen ist, ist es vorbei. Hab mehrere Hardware Dealer in der Stadt, und jeder hat mir das gleiche gesagt. Ich kenn das seit je her so. Bei defekt wird sie gegen eine neue getauscht, logisch, aber Geld zurück gibt's nicht mehr, war zumindest bei mir schon immer so. Ich glaub sogar das es im online Shop nicht anders Vor sich geht. Der Siegel sagt doch schon alles.


----------



## True Monkey (30. Januar 2014)

^^Fernabsatzgesetz 

Selbst mit geöffneter Verpackung muß sie zurückgenommen werden 
Verwechselt bitte nicht Onlinehändler mit Ladengeschäfte 

Das ist ja das prob der Onlinehändler das sie gesetzlich gezwungen sind alles zurück zu nehmen egal ob geöffnet und getestet oder nicht.

Ausnahmen kannst du den link oben entnehmen


----------



## Beam39 (30. Januar 2014)

Auch wenn Amazon einige fragwürdige interne Strukturen hat (Sprichwort Steuern) finde ich es doch irgendwo gerechtfertigt. 

Ich hab von den vielen vielen Bestellungen bei Amazon genau 2 zurückgeschickt und hab mich selbst da etwas unwohl  bei Gefühlt, weil mein Gewissen dann doch irgendwo zu stark ist. Ich mach es deswegen ungern weil ich weiß dass irgendjemand auf den Kosten sitzenbleiben wird und das stört mich schon. Ich hab bei beiden Malen auch versucht alles so sauber und "original" wie möglich zurückzupacken, würd mich nicht wundern wenn diese sogar wieder als neu verkauft wurden.

Abgesehen davon muss ich sagen sind Leute, die zig Bestellungen zurückschicken, bewundernswert. Woher diese Zeit und die Lust jedesmal einpacken, auspacken, zurück zur Post etc. etc. etc. ? Das wäre mir viel zu blöd und die Zeit hätte ich auch überhaupt nicht.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (30. Januar 2014)

Ich finde es auch richtig. Mal was zurück schicken ist ja npnp. Aber ich sag mal 50% zurück schicken ohne das ein Defekt oder ähnliches vorliegt, ist dann doch *******. Außer Sie lassen ab heute die Kunden für die Retour bezahlen, dass ginge auch.


----------



## Bull56 (30. Januar 2014)

Sollen die kunden doch bitte auch eine Abmahnung bekommen weil sie Verkäuferfeindlich sind! 
Ich finde es richtig wenn man solche Kunden sperrt, Amazon und andere Onlinehändler sind keine kostenlosen Leihbörsen sondern Läden die etwas verkaufen!


----------



## keinnick (30. Januar 2014)

RuhigeHand schrieb:


> Aber genau darum geht es doch, Amazon veröffentlicht keine Modalitäten ab denen eine Sperrung droht, daher ist es Willkür. Die Telekom hat wenigsten die Bedingungen vorgegeben und soweit ich das weiß keine Recht verletzt. Nicht falsch verstehen ich bin auch der Meinung das, das Ausnutzen einer moralischen Unklarheit nicht richtig ist, aber ich denke das sollte die Rechtsabteilung von Amazon durchaus hinbekommen, allerdings ist die aktuelle Durchführung, wir sperren mit dieser Begründung dein Konto bei uns, wohl nicht rechtskonform.



Letztendlich ist Amazon nicht verpflichtet mit irgendjemanden Geschäfte einzugehen. Von daher kann ich diese Abmahnung nicht nachvollziehen, bzw. bezweifle, dass die Abmahnung vor Gericht Bestand hätte. 

Zur Not packt Amazon einen Passus wie "Wir behalten uns vor, Ihr Konto nach 10 Rücksendungen innerhalb von 6 Monaten zu sperren" in die AGB. Ob sie es letztendlich durchziehen weißt Du dann aber trotzdem nicht und somit hast Du dann immer noch keine Transparenz.


----------



## Quake2008 (30. Januar 2014)

Ich finde das vollkommen legitim. Amazon ist nicht verpflichtet mit jedem ein Geschäft einzugehen und wenn die Gefahr besteht das der Service oder andere Bereiche deutlich im Preis steigen, weil Mustermann xy das Fernabsatzgesetzt bis aufs letzte Ausreizt dann finde ich das vollkommen ok.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. Januar 2014)

~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Was ist Asozial???
> Was ist Sozial???
> Was ist Normal???


 Les mal ein paar Wörter weiter, die Erklärung folgt noch im selben Satz.


----------



## RuhigeHand (30. Januar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Letztendlich ist Amazon nicht verpflichtet mit irgendjemanden Geschäfte einzugehen. Von daher kann ich diese Abmahnung nicht nachvollziehen, bzw. bezweifle, dass die Abmahnung vor Gericht Bestand hätte.
> 
> Zur Not packt Amazon einen Passus wie "Wir behalten uns vor, Ihr Konto nach 10 Rücksendungen innerhalb von 6 Monaten zu sperren" in die AGB. Ob sie es letztendlich durchziehen weißt Du dann aber trotzdem nicht und somit hast Du dann immer noch keine Transparenz.



Das was du mit in der Not beschreibst gehört einfach in die AGB´s rein und gut, ob das rechtlich haltbar ist, ist eine andere Frage. Die sollen ihren Findungsweg offenlegen und mehr Transparenz leben. Jeder Martkteilnehmer muss seine Rechte kennen, da kommt wieder mein Telekom Beispiel, wenn ich eine Flatrate bewerbe muss ich sie auch bieten, wenn das ausgenutzt wird, mein Problem und ich muss die Verträge halt kündigen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (30. Januar 2014)

Also ich finde Amazons Massnahmen auch gerechtfertigt. 

Aber jeder Händler hat doch die Möglichkeit auszuwählen welche Zahlungsweise er bei welchem Kunden zulässt. Bei den Kunden die immer wieder Retour schicken einfach nur noch Vorkasse zu lassen. Damit, so vermute ich mal, würde man das ganze auch etwas in den Griff bekommen. Und sollte dann doch einer immer wieder Retour schicken, könnte man ja immer noch sperren, bzw immer wieder das Kaufangebot des Kunden ablehnen


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (30. Januar 2014)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Les mal ein paar Wörter weiter, die Erklärung folgt noch im selben Satz.


 
Du verstehst es nicht, oder??

Nur weil jemand von der Norm abweicht, ist der gleich asozial, klar


----------



## DarkScorpion (30. Januar 2014)

~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Du verstehst es nicht, oder??
> 
> Nur weil jemand von der Norm abweicht, ist der gleich asozial, klar


 

Hier geht es nicht darum, ob jemand von der Norm abweicht. Hier geht es darum, dass ein paar Individuen auf Kosten der restlichen Kunden etwas ausnutzen, was vom Gesetzgeber so nie gedacht wurde. Denn die Kosten für die Andauernden Retouren zahlt nicht Amazon. Amazon hat dies in ihrer Kalkulation bereits berücksichtigt und in die Preise mit eingerechnet. Ergo zahlen wir alle diese Retouren mit.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. Januar 2014)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Hier geht es nicht darum, ob jemand von der Norm abweicht. Hier geht es darum, dass ein paar Individuen auf Kosten der restlichen Kunden etwas ausnutzen, was vom Gesetzgeber so nie gedacht wurde. Denn die Kosten für die Andauernden Retouren zahlt nicht Amazon. Amazon hat dies in ihrer Kalkulation bereits berücksichtigt und in die Preise mit eingerechnet. Ergo zahlen wir alle diese Retouren mit.


 Yay, dachte schon, meine Worte wären wirklich soo unverständlich.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (30. Januar 2014)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Hier geht es nicht darum, ob jemand von der Norm abweicht. Hier geht es darum, dass ein paar Individuen auf Kosten der restlichen Kunden etwas ausnutzen, was vom Gesetzgeber so nie gedacht wurde. Denn die Kosten für die Andauernden Retouren zahlt nicht Amazon. Amazon hat dies in ihrer Kalkulation bereits berücksichtigt und in die Preise mit eingerechnet. Ergo zahlen wir alle diese Retouren mit.


 
Ach und deswegen sind die asozial, klar

Ich dachte echt aus dem Mittelalter mit deren Gepflogenheiten sind wir raus, aber anscheinend hat es der Pöbel dann doch noch nicht mitbekommen!


----------



## True Monkey (30. Januar 2014)

^^du weißt schon was Asozial bedeutet oder ?

Asozialität



> *Asozialität* ist eine zumeist als abwertend empfundene und gemeinte Zuschreibung für Verhaltensweisen von Individuen oder Gruppen, die von den gesellschaftlichen Normen abweichen und die Gesellschaft schädigen


 
Und genau das machen die die die retour voll ausschöpfen 
Ist doch das beste Beispiel überhaupt für Asozialität


----------



## Verminaard (30. Januar 2014)

~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Ach und deswegen sind die asozial, klar
> 
> Ich dachte echt aus dem Mittelalter mit deren Gepflogenheiten sind wir raus, aber anscheinend hat es der Pöbel dann doch noch nicht mitbekommen!


 
Du hast nicht verstanden das hier Konzerne oder Haendler geschaedigt werden sondern letztendlich wir alle, die breite Masse, wir die ehrlichen Kunden.
Die die diese Ruecklaeufer bekommen und sich damit abfinden (muessen).
Die die den Mehrpreis auf Produkte bezahlen, weil Haendler die Ruecklaeuferkosten auf alle Artikel draufschlagen.

Und ja, so ein elendiges Verhalten sehe ich persoenlich als sehr asozial an.


----------



## riedochs (31. Januar 2014)

Ich kann Amazon und auch anderen Händlern keinen Vorwurf machen. Zalando hat z.B. eine Rücksendequote von ca. 80%. Es gibt inzwischen genug Leute die bestellen ohne jede Kaufabsicht. Da ein Händler auch einen Kunden ablehnen darf, warum sollte das ein Online Händler wie Amazon das nicht dürften?

Man hat einen Rechtsanspruch darauf das Amazon einem was verkäuft.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (31. Januar 2014)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^du weißt schon was Asozial bedeutet oder ?
> Und genau das machen die die die retour voll ausschöpfen
> Ist doch das beste Beispiel überhaupt für Asozialität



ich weiß sehr wohl was es ist, wohl nur die Überschrift gelesen 

Aber genau diesen Absatz habe ich ja seit Post 41 hier versucht zu fragen



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Was ist Asozial???
> Was ist Sozial???
> Was ist Normal???


 
Dann könnte ich ja auch jeden anderen nehmen, da mir hier keiner erklären kann was die *Norm *ist? Aber alle wollen es *besser* wissen.

Und Konzerne und Händler, also die Wirtschaft schädigen...da fallen mir auf Anhieb gleich 1k Bsp. ein, angefangen bei den Politikern, über Monopolisten bis zu Börsenspekulanten, und das sollen alles asoziale sein...

Ich sehe schon, jetzt wird wieder differenziert, nur Menschen aus der sogenannten Unterschicht.

Aber schmeißt weiterhin mit solchen Wörter um euch....


----------



## Lexx (31. Januar 2014)

> Zalando hat z.B. eine Rücksendequote von ca. 80%.


Tatsächlich? Naja, bei dem China-Dreck, den die verkaufen kein Wunder.
Die restlichen 20 % haben ihre Schweiß-Treter und Polyacryl-Stink-Pullis
wohl redlich verdient. Ein 3-faches Hoch auf Fußpilz und Schweissgeruch.
Schweissgeruch gepaart mit billigem, synthetischen Parfum.

Zum Thema kann ich nur sagen: Welcome, to the New Economy.
Die 1-Euro-Job-Transport- und Logistikbranche will ausserdem auch "unterstützt" werden.


----------



## Beam39 (31. Januar 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich kann Amazon und auch anderen Händlern keinen Vorwurf machen. Zalando hat z.B. eine Rücksendequote von ca. 80%. Es gibt inzwischen genug Leute die bestellen ohne jede Kaufabsicht. Da ein Händler auch einen Kunden ablehnen darf, warum sollte das ein Online Händler wie Amazon das nicht dürften?
> 
> Man hat einen Rechtsanspruch darauf das Amazon einem was verkäuft.


 
Leck mich fett! 80% ????? Wie halten die sich bitte über Wasser? Das ist ja mal heftig! Würde mich aber nicht wundern bei den ganzen Weibern die da willkürlich bestellen und es ihnen dann doch nicht mehr gefällt.. Ich sehs ja bei meiner Freundin oder meiner Mutter.. Die gehen in einen Laden, fallen tot um vor Freude weil sie ein ach so tolles Kleidungsstück gefunden haben.. Zu Hause angekommen is es plötzlich der letzte Mist und vergammelt im Kleiderschrank und du stehst da und denkst dir nur, wtf?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (31. Januar 2014)

Zalando hat sicher auch wegen den massiven Rücksendungen deren Slogan geändert von "Schrei vor Glück, oder schick's zurück" in "Schrei vor Glück".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Einzige Ausnahme wäre Kleidung, aber da verstehe ich eh nicht wie man das online kaufen kann. Ich kaufe mir da auch eigentlich nur Dinge, wo ich mir fast zu 100% sicher bin, dass sie mir passen oder ich das sonst nirgends erhalte



Tjo - und letzteres ist, je nach Körperbau, ziemlich schnell der Fall. Ich habe z.B. seit Jahren keine Schuhe mehr im Laden gekauft, weil ich bei meiner Größe in einem halben Dutzend Läden zusammen mit viel Glück vielleicht 1-2 Paar finde, die prinzipiell in Frage kämen (aber beide nicht gefallen und/oder schweine teuer sind). Stattdessen werden dann 4-5-6-7 Paar bei z.B. Amazon bestellt und die, die am besten passen, behalten.



BertB schrieb:


> wenn ich auch hier im forum les: einen monitor nach dem anderen bestellt, immer irgendwas nicht gepasst, "bild zu blau" und so,
> "27zoll full hd doch zu pixelig für die größe", aber so was vorher mal irgendwo in natura anzuschauen ist na klar unmöglich
> und die leute finden das auch noch normal
> oder einer frägt, was für ne maus empfehlenswert sei, und kriegt den rat, er solle halt mal 2-3 bestellen und dann die beste behalten, oder grad alle zurückschicken



Tjo - wie soll man sagen:
Viele kleinere bis mittlere Elektromärte führen nur die Volumenstarken Modelle bis 24", hochauflösende Monitore gar nicht und von sowas wie hochwertigen Panels wollen wir gar nicht erst anfangen. Ich habe vor meinem letzten Monitorkauf auch zweimal einen zurückgeschickt - denn "vorher mal irgendwo in natura anschauen" ist eben oftmals unmöglich. Und die Passform einer Maus kann man auch nur beurteilen, wenn man das eigene Patschehändchen drauf packt.
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass "beim Händler angucken und dann billig online kaufen" wohl das Allerletzte ist 




jamie schrieb:


> Alter! Der Versuch hinkt nicht mal mehr, der kriecht bestenfalls noch!



Aber rückwärts!




True Monkey schrieb:


> Selbst mit geöffneter Verpackung muß sie zurückgenommen werden
> Verwechselt bitte nicht Onlinehändler mit Ladengeschäfte
> 
> Das ist ja das prob der Onlinehändler das sie gesetzlich gezwungen sind alles zurück zu nehmen egal ob geöffnet und getestet oder nicht.



Jein. Die Art des "Testens" kann eigentlich sehr weit, bei Hardware fast bis auf null reduziert werden - eine CPU testet man im Laden ja auch nicht. Für die meisten Händler wäre ein derartiges Gerichtsverfahren aber deutlich teurer (da rufschädigend), als einfach den Austausch zu akzeptieren.

Umgekehrt muss man aber auch sagen: Die meiste Ware ist nicht versiegelt und wenn man die sauber wieder einpackt, dann entsteht dem Händler eigentlich kaum ein Schaden. Der erste der oben erwähnten Monitore habe ich in einem besseren Zustand zurückgeschickt, als ich den zweiten bekommen habe...




riedochs schrieb:


> Ich kann Amazon und auch anderen Händlern keinen Vorwurf machen. Zalando hat z.B. eine Rücksendequote von ca. 80%.



Bei einem Mode- und Schuhladen auch nicht anders zu erwarten, oder? Die haben alleine aufgrund schwankender Größen schnell mal 50% und wenn dann noch Schnitte, Passform, Material,... unzureichend erkennbar/beschrieben sind (nahezu immer der Fall), sind 80% fast schon niedrig. Ist aber eigentlich auch kein Problem (wenn die Ware sauber verpackt und nicht beschädigt/länger getragen wird, s.o.), denn ob nun 8 von 10 oder 2 von 10 Produkten zurückgehen, läuft nahezu auf den gleichen Versandaufwand hinaus. Und je nach Zahlungsmodalität verdient der Händler vielleicht noch an dem Geld, was er zwischenzeitlich hat.
(Amazon nicht, da sie sehr kundenfreundlich meist erst nach der Rücksendung abrechnen)


----------



## True Monkey (31. Januar 2014)

> Jein. Die Art des "Testens" kann eigentlich sehr weit, bei Hardware fast bis auf null reduziert werden - eine CPU testet man im Laden ja auch nicht.


 
 Gehen wir mal davon aus das es nicht nur Hardwarefreaks gibt und Kunde X eine CPU online bestellt.

 Zuhause ausgepackt eingebaut und festgestellt das das Board die CPU nicht unterstützt.
 ergo ...zurück damit 

 Und genauso geht es uns im Shop 
 Da tauchen auch öfters mal Kunden auf die eine falsche CPU gekauft haben und dies schon eingebaut hatten bevor sie merkten das das Board die CPU nicht unterstützt.
 Aber die nehmen wir dann auch zurück.

 Testen somit zwar nicht im Laden aber testen tun sie so Zuhause


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2014)

Wenn ihr das macht, ist das nett - aber eine gesetzliche Verpflichtung dazu besteht nicht. Und vermutlich habt auch ihr ein paar Fälle darunter, in denen die CPU auf dem Board nicht lief, weil die Multiplikator-/Referenz-Einstellungen ein Bisschen zu hoch waren


----------

